# Oracle 10g Anfängerproblemme



## Don_Pazo (29. November 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe auf SUSE 9.0 Oracle 10g instaliert. Ich bin absoluter Anfänger und ich hoffe, dass mir jemand bitte sagt, was ich machen soll 

also. 
Bei der instalation habe ich eingegeben: 

1) UNIX DBA-Grupe: oinstall 
2) Globaler Datenbankname: orcl 
3) Datenbank - Kennwort: oracle 


4) Globaler Datenbankname: elearn 
5) SID : elearn 

6) Kennwort für alle (sys, sys.....) : elearn 

Dann bin ich irgendwie zu blöd. Ich tippe, nach der instalation, auf der Kommandozeile : 



```
# sqlplus
```

und kommt: 



```
SQL*Plus: Release 10.1.0.3.0 - Production on Tue Nov 29 13:47:08 2005 

Copyright (c) 1982, 2004, Oracle.  All rights reserved. 

Enter user-name:
```
Ich habe aber keinen USER-name bei der Instalation eingegeben und egal was ich nach der Meldung schreibe geht nicht. 

Könnte mir jemand bitte sagen wie kann ich mich bei oracle 10g anmelden und wie kann ich einene neuen Benutzer erstelen.


----------



## vop (29. November 2005)

Als USER sind die Standard-User bereits angelegt.

 Weiß nicht genau welche das unter 10g sind.

 Ich vermute mal SYSTEM, SYSADMIN etc.

 Verwende einen dieser User.

 Und ändere unbedingt später die Kennwörter.

 Neue User werden übrigens mit

 CREATE USER erzeugt.

 vop


----------

